# pole spear



## Redneckracoon (Jun 8, 2011)

Thinking about investing in one... but I don't know which brand, length, or anything at all about them really. All advice is appreciated.


----------



## kiefersdad (Apr 26, 2013)

*try bethnic in destin*

the new place in destin seems to have plenty of things to pick from. io was in there a few weeks ago and they were very helpful. i still have to get back there and get a few things. they are right off the main drag up there. good luck, mike


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

You remember the name of the store?


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Bethnic?


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

Ray Odor Florida Flounder Special

http://www.spearfishing.cc/WebPage1.htm

best polespears made and about 25% of the cost of one from a dive shop.


----------



## kiefersdad (Apr 26, 2013)

*Bethnic*

It's got a lot of stuff inside and they do a lot of freediving. mike


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

i have a nice voit with two spear heads.needs a new rubber.25.00


----------



## Addict'd (May 17, 2009)

We have several options in different lengths to choose from, best thing you could do is see and handle a couple in person. Check out the website and give us a call if you have any questions


----------

